# Question



## Iggyiam (Apr 30, 2008)

What scale would be best to start with? Im trying to find something to do with my brother so he dosent end up spending all his time playing WoW..


----------



## Pidg (Jan 15, 2005)

I'd start at 1/48 scale for aircraft. Large enough for some nice detail, and also no issues with tweezers and magnifying glasses. Good place to start


----------



## Iggyiam (Apr 30, 2008)

Pidg said:


> I'd start at 1/48 scale for aircraft. Large enough for some nice detail, and also no issues with tweezers and magnifying glasses. Good place to start


What would you say about tanks and armor


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

*Starter scale*

A 1/48 or even a 1/35 tank of that scale would be a good place to start in Armor modeling. I am just finishing up a 1/72 scale Tank by Revel as my first foray into Armor modeling. I would not recommend 1/72 scale as a beginners kit as many of the parts are quite small and not easy to work with. My current project is a Leopard 2 A4 Tank while overall a nice kit some of the parts namely the treads gave me a few problems. but it did turn out quite nice. I will be postins pics soon.

AZmodeler
John

*Let Your Imagination Soar*


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

i go for 1/48 armor myself. MUCH cheaper and still has lots of detail. also the size makes it easier to display without taking up too much room.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

AZbuilder said:


> A 1/48 or even a 1/35 tank of that scale would be a good place to start in Armor modeling. I am just finishing up a 1/72 scale Tank by Revel as my first foray into Armor modeling. I would not recommend 1/72 scale as a beginners kit as many of the parts are quite small and not easy to work with.


Amen to that. My first armor (?) kit was the 1/72 Hasegawa Leopold. It was a challenging kit, to say the least. Some of the parts were very tiny and some of the assembly was pretty difficult.

Isn't 1/35 the most common scale?


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

1/35 is the easiest scale for armor. Lots available from Dragon, Tamiya, etc. Much more forgiving than 1/72 (my chosen scale) and, usually, easier to build. It IS more expensive per kit.


----------



## Iggyiam (Apr 30, 2008)

can you guys give me any links to painting guides. My great grandfather was a tank commander in ww2 but i cant find any info on him would love to do a t-34 with his info on it


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Iggyiam said:


> can you guys give me any links to painting guides. My great grandfather was a tank commander in ww2 but i cant find any info on him would love to do a t-34 with his info on it


http://www.battlefield.ru/ (site down for maint) is really helpful.

Most Russian tanks were overall a medium green shade, so painting is pretty easy. Unless there is a reason to believe it was camo painted, I'd go green. Markings were often minimal... just a white number.


----------

